# Probleme avec le nouveau mac apple store



## PatrickQuebec (7 Janvier 2011)

j'ai bien installe la version 1.6.6 de SL

j'ai bien la nouvelle icone pour acceder au store

mais quand je clique dessus, j'ai une fenetre grise qui s'ouvre et qui dit : connexion a l'app store impossible 

(je peux meme pas entrer mes identifiant et les menus ne me donnent aucune aide)

Si ca peut aider, je suis au quebec 

Par avance je vous remercie


----------



## boddy (7 Janvier 2011)

Et si tu passes par le menu Pomme + App Store ?


----------



## PatrickQuebec (7 Janvier 2011)

merci pour l'idee

mais le resultat est le meme : la page s'ouvre, mais ca reste tout gris avec le meme message


----------



## xanadu (7 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> j'ai bien installe la version 1.6.6 de SL
> 
> j'ai bien la nouvelle icone pour acceder au store
> 
> ...


Bonjour
Assure-toi que les informations de ton identifiant Apple sont correctes et que tu ne dois corriger aucun problème sur un de tes achats précédents. 
Pour vérifier les informations de ton identifiant Apple et passer en revue lhistorique de tes achats, choisis Store > Consulter mon compte ou clique sur Compte dans la section Liens rapides.


----------



## Switcher (7 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je connais *exactement* le même problème que PatrickQuebec, à savoir :

1. lancement de l'application à partir de l'icône ou du menu Pomme (OS en 10.6.6 et tout et tout),
2. interface entièrement grisée (impossible de cliquer sur quelque icône que ce soit),
3. même message "Connexion à l'appstore impossible".

Dans notre cas, nous sommes deux administrateurs sur le même ordinateur (deux comptes séparés donc), je parviens à me connecter sans problème, _pas_ le second admin. Incompréhensible. 

Est-ce que ça pourrait venir de l'ID Apple, sachant que j'en ai un et pas l'autre admin ? 



> Pour vérifier les informations de ton identifiant Apple et passer en revue l&#8217;historique de tes achats, choisis Store > Consulter mon compte ou clique sur Compte dans la section Liens rapides.



Difficile d'éditer quoi que ce soit, sachant qu'il n'y *aucun* accès côté store.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Janvier 2011)

FruitMenu est réputé pouvoir empêcher toute connexion à l'App Store,
et il faut le désinstaller pour réussir à se connecter.


Sinon, un redémarrage et une réparation des permissions ne mangent pas de pain,
ce qui est moins radical qu'un nettoyage des cookies Apple et iTunes.


----------



## g.poc (7 Janvier 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mes deux macs (iMac + MacBook Air). A noter que je suis administrateur de ces deux ordis, mais que cela ne change rien à l'affaire.

Par contre, Madame possède un compte utilisateur et accède au store sans problème aucun !

Ca m'énerve...


----------



## Sidor (7 Janvier 2011)

J'ai également le même problème c'est incompréhensible, j'ai pensé que cela pouvait peut être venir de little snitch mais j'ai donné toutes les autorisations. Si quelqu'un a une idée se serait bien car je ne trouve rien nul part.


----------



## Switcher (7 Janvier 2011)

Les forums d'Apple (en anglais) commencent à bruisser de ce problème.

Sans aucune réponse définitive apparemment : certains même proposent carrément une _réinstall_ via Combo, la chasse (effectivement) à FruitMenu.
Pour LittleSnitch, je l'utilise&#8230; et peut me connecter sur l'App Store sans aucun problème.

J'ai un accès parfait au bouzin, mais pas l'autre admin'&#8230; Je vais effectuer une réparation des autorisations à partir de son compte, on verra bien ce que ça donne&#8230; (et ça fait jamais de mal)

Le mystère reste entier.:mouais:


----------



## Sidor (7 Janvier 2011)

J'ai tenté une réinstallation de l'update mac osx 10.6.6 puis nettoyage avec onyx et réparation des autorisations mais rien n'a changé.

J'ai tenté également de me déconnecter de l'itunes store puis de me logguer mais rien n'y fait, que faire !!!?


----------



## PatrickQuebec (7 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai pas fruitMenu (du moins pas a ma connaissance)

j'ai fait que vous conseillez 

(nettoyage cookies, verification sur itune store (rien vu d'anormal, pas de message special))

et ca ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Dad(oo) (8 Janvier 2011)

Mac App Store : error : MZFinance.NoGUIDTokenFailureKey_message

Si vous avez ce message lorsque vous vous loggez, la solution est là:

http://brooksreview.net/2011/01/mac-app-error/

il faut supprimer le fichier "NetworkInterfaces.plist" sur Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration"
puis redémarrer, muni d'un pass administrator pour reparamétrer le réseau...

il semble que cela vienne de l'utilisation d'un disque cloné...
Cela a marché chez moi


----------



## Aliboron (8 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> FruitMenu est réputé pouvoir empêcher toute connexion à l'App Store, et il faut le désinstaller pour réussir à se connecter.


???? Probablement une nouvelle fois une rumeur qui s'en prend à FruitMenu. 

En ce qui me concerne, en tout cas, aucun souci de connexion et d'identification à l'App Store. Une fois tout renseigné et les conditions générales acceptées, j'ai pu "acheter" Solitaire gratuit (ben, oui, j'allais tout de même pas dépenser de l'argent pour rien non plus). 

Bref, faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit, ça fonctionne très bien chez moi, en tout cas (Snow Leopard 10.6.6 / FruitMenu 3.8.2). Mais bon, il est vrai que je fais attention à ne pas installer n'importe quoi, n'importe comment, que je fais les mises à jour régulièrement (et toujours une réparation des autorisations avant les mises à jour)...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Janvier 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> ???? Probablement une nouvelle fois une rumeur qui s'en prend à FruitMenu.


J'ai gardé de Moonwalker l'horreur des haxies, certes. :love:

Mais ce n'est pas une rumeur : c'est une expérience vécue par certains (pas tous !) utilisateurs de FruitMenu.


----------



## PatrickQuebec (8 Janvier 2011)

en ce qui me concerne, si ca peut aider, voila ce que j,ai a l'ecran (desole pour l'hebergement mais j'arrive pas avec me, ce matin)







*Note du modo :* les problèmes avec le Mac app store, ce sont des problèmes "internet et réseau", "Applications", c'est la bureautique !


----------



## g.poc (8 Janvier 2011)

C'est exactement ce à quoi j'ai droit...

Bah, j'imagine qu'une mise à jour va régler ce problème à terme. Du moins je l'espère !

Euh ami modo, le problème vient de l'application et non pas de mon réseau en l'occurrence. C'est l'application qui n'arrive pas à se connecter à internet...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Mais ce n'est pas une rumeur : c'est une expérience vécue par certains (pas tous !) utilisateurs de FruitMenu.


Même Apple s'y est mise = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3638 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------




g.poc a dit:


> C'est exactement ce à quoi j'ai droit...
> 
> Bah, j'imagine qu'une mise à jour va régler ce problème à terme. Du moins je l'espère !
> 
> Euh ami modo, le problème vient de l'application et non pas de mon réseau en l'occurrence. C'est l'application qui n'arrive pas à se connecter à internet...


Les Apple Discussions ont ouvert un forum consacré à MAS (Mac Apple Store).

Les solutions proposées à _Connexion à l'App Store impossible_ sont le remplissage du mot de passe (certains l'oublient&#8230,
ou de changer d'accès wi-fi (là, c'est de la connexion internet !).


L'erreur -100 se résoud ou avec un simple Redémarrage, ou avec un nettoyage des Caches de l'utilisateur et de Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque, ou encore par la déconnexion de Bootcamp.


On peut aussi contacter l'Assistance Apple : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac/app-store/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)

Si je comprends bien, il y a peu de chance qu'on trouve un jour des applications de Unsanity sur le Mac App Store...


----------



## g.poc (9 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Même Apple s'y est mise = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3638
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello,

Si ce n'est que dans mon cas, tout cela ne résout strictement rien à l'affaire ! Mais alors rien du tout :-(


----------



## PatrickQuebec (9 Janvier 2011)

idem pour moi ... malheureusement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

@ MacQuebec : que dit la console au moment où vous lancez l'App Store ?


----------



## PatrickQuebec (9 Janvier 2011)

je pense que la question est pour moi

j'ai mis une impression ecran sur la page 1 (vers les 2/3 de la page), je sais pas si ca repond a la question

je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire par "console"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Oui, je m'adresse effectivement à vous, pour tenter de vous aider à résoudre votre problème. Je ne crois pas pouvoir aider tout le monde en même temps et que tous les problèmes aient la même origine. Je préfère me concentrer sur l'initiateur du sujet.

Par Console, j'entends => /Applications/Utilitaires/Console.app

Si erreur de connexion il y a, elle laissera une trace écrite à ce moment là.


----------



## PatrickQuebec (10 Janvier 2011)

la console est pleine de milier de ligne ecrite aujourd'hui

par contre je sais pas du tout si elle concerne le mac store

(et merci pour ton aide, c'est cool)

 exemple de ligne :

11-01-09 16:20:55    com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[222]    (com.seagate.notificationexec.plist) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

La console est effectivement un peu déroutante pour qui y débute. Il faut un peu de temps pour l'apprivoiser. Elle rend de grands services pour qui arrive à s'y retrouver.

Procédé simple.

Lancez le Mac App Store à une heure précise et repérez les messages qui sont créés à ce moment là dans "Tous les messages".

"Tous les messages" apparaîtra si vous cliquez sur "Affichez la liste d'historiques".

Ensuite, dans la liste d'historiques, vous pouvez repérer "Fichiers" "~/Library/Logs" et "AppStore"


----------



## PatrickQuebec (10 Janvier 2011)

je l'ai fait a 19 h 22 (heure du quebec), voici le restultat (en ayant mis "tout mes messages)

11-01-09 19:22:01    com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[222]    (com.seagate.notificationexec.plist) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds
11-01-09 19:22:01    storeagent[9157]    port created
11-01-09 19:22:11    com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[222]    (com.seagate.notificationexec.plist) Throttling respawn: Will start in 10 seconds


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Chez moi, après "storeagent" (ligne identique à la votre) vient une ligne consacrée à "App Store"

App Store[415]	CFPropertyListCreateFromXMLData(): Old-style plist parser: missing semicolon in dictionary.

Question : Safari est-il votre navigateur par défaut ? Utilisez-vous des extensions qui bloquent les publicités ?


----------



## PatrickQuebec (10 Janvier 2011)

non j utilise firefox par defaut

a ma connaissance aucune extention pour limiter la pub


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> non j utilise firefox par defaut
> 
> a ma connaissance aucune extention pour limiter la pub



Essayez avec Safari comme butineur par défaut (une idée qui me vient que c'est peut-être en relation avec le WebKit.framework ou quelque chose d'approchant).


----------



## PatrickQuebec (10 Janvier 2011)

j ai mis safari par defaut (version 5.0.3) ... puis redemarrer l ordi ...mais ca rien changer malheureusement


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Ce que je peux encore conseiller : déposer le dossier /Library/Caches/com.apple.itunesstored sur le bureau et redémarrer.

Voir aussi si on peut agir par (au cas où ils seraient présents sur votre machine) :
~/Library/Caches/com.apple.storeagent
~/Library/Caches/com.apple.storeagent/com.apple.storeagent.cache.default
~/Library/Caches/storeagent
~/Library/Caches/com.apple.appstore
~/Library/Cookies/com.apple.appstore.plist
~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.appstore.plist
~/Library/Application Support/AppStore
~/Library/Caches/com.apple.storeagent/updates-com.apple.appstore.updateQueue.plist


----------



## PatrickQuebec (10 Janvier 2011)

la je n'ai pas compris 

dans les fichiers library que j'ai je n'ai pas de fichier "cache" 

je n ai pas compris avec les lignes de console que dois je en faire ?


----------



## Guillaume B (10 Janvier 2011)

PatQuébec,
Il fut tjrs avant une màj "réparer les autorisations" faire 
la màj et refaire les "réparer les autorisations" ça règle plein
de petits et gros probs sur un des mes iMacs le ti-magasin de Steve
n'ouvrait pas, j'ai refait "réparer les autorisations" et oups ça fonctionné
allez savoir pourquoi maintenant!

Coquons la pomme


----------



## PatrickQuebec (10 Janvier 2011)

Guillaume B a dit:


> PatQuébec,
> Il fut tjrs avant une màj "réparer les autorisations" faire
> la màj et refaire les "réparer les autorisations" ça règle plein
> de petits et gros probs sur un des mes iMacs le ti-magasin de Steve
> ...



et comment fait on pour reparer les autorisations ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> et comment fait on pour reparer les autorisations ?



/Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1452?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pour la Console, elle ne nous a malheureusement rien appris.

Il y a un dossier Caches dans les deux Bibliothèques, que ce soit celle de la racine /Bibliothèque ou celle de ta session ~/Bibliothèque

Tu déposes les fichiers indiqué sur le bureau et tu redémarres. [sur le bureau est une précaution, si ça pose un problème on peut les remettre d'où ils viennent]


----------



## PatrickQuebec (10 Janvier 2011)

alors j'ai repare les autorisation, puis redemarrer l'ordi mais ca n'a rien donne

dans le fichier library, j,ai 3 sous fichier :

instruments

Interface builder

xcode


j'ai pas de fichier appelle "cache"

je sais pas si ca peut aider : j'ai change mon DD pour du ssd il y a 3 semaines et j'ai change mon lecteur dvd (ca je suis sur que ca ne change rien)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2011)

Switcher a dit:


> Dans notre cas, nous sommes deux administrateurs sur le même ordinateur (deux comptes séparés donc), je parviens à me connecter sans problème, _pas_ le second admin. Incompréhensible.
> 
> Est-ce que ça pourrait venir de l'ID Apple, sachant que j'en ai un et pas l'autre admin ?


Ça pourrait, peut-être, dans ton cas.

J'ai eu un jour des soucis pour me connecter aux Apple Discussions (lors que je me connectais bien à iTunes) : cela venait de mon identité AppleID qui comprenait des caractères accentués (ç é ë ),
et en corrigeant (c e etc), ça s'est arrangé.
Il a fallu en plus que je nettoie les cookies "apple" (en fermant toutes les applications utilisant internet : Mail, etc) : dans Safari, on passe par les Préférences de Sécurité.

L'AppleID s'explore là : https://appleid.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MyInfo.woa


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> alors j'ai repare les autorisation, puis redemarrer l'ordi mais ca n'a rien donne
> 
> dans le fichier library, j,ai 3 sous fichier :
> 
> ...


Heu...

Un dossier /Library en 10.6.6 ressemble à ça :
/Library/Application Support
/Library/Audio
/Library/Automator
/Library/Caches
/Library/ColorPickers
/Library/ColorSync
/Library/Components
/Library/Compositions
/Library/Contextual Menu Items
/Library/Desktop Pictures
/Library/Developer
/Library/Dictionaries
/Library/Documentation
/Library/Extensions
/Library/Filesystems
/Library/Fonts
/Library/Fonts Disabled
/Library/Frameworks
/Library/Graphics
/Library/Image Capture
/Library/Input Methods
/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
/Library/iTunes
/Library/Java
/Library/Keyboard Layouts
/Library/Keychains
/Library/LaunchAgents
/Library/LaunchDaemons
/Library/Little Snitch
/Library/Logs
/Library/Managed Preferences
/Library/Modem Scripts
/Library/PDF Services
/Library/Perl
/Library/PreferencePanes
/Library/Preferences
/Library/Printers
/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools
/Library/Python
/Library/QuickLook
/Library/QuickTime
/Library/Receipts
/Library/Ruby
/Library/Sandbox
/Library/Screen Savers
/Library/ScriptingAdditions
/Library/Scripts
/Library/Security
/Library/Services
/Library/Speech
/Library/Spelling
/Library/Spotlight
/Library/StartupItems
/Library/Updates
/Library/User Pictures
/Library/WebServer
/Library/Widgets


----------



## g.poc (12 Janvier 2011)

En résumé, aucune solution quoi ;-)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Janvier 2011)

g.poc a dit:


> En résumé, aucune solution quoi ;-)


Si c'est vraiment le bazar dans ta /Library, il te faut vérifier/réparer le Disque interne (avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'install de SL, ou en mode sans échec).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

g.poc a dit:


> En résumé, aucune solution quoi ;-)





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Si c'est vraiment le bazar dans ta /Library, il te faut vérifier/réparer le Disque interne (avec l'Utilitaire de Disque du DVD d'install de SL, ou en mode sans échec).


Bonjour,

Il ne s'agit pas de /Library de g.poc mais de celle de PatrickQuebec. 

Pour PatrickQuebec la solution passe vraisemblablement par une réinstallation de Snow Leopard à partir du DVD. Une réinstallation simple suffira sans doute. La migration vers son disque SSD a du mal se passer.

Pour g.poc, il faudrait qu'il nous en dise un peu plus, car jusqu'à présent on ne sait pas grand chose de sa situation.


----------



## g.poc (12 Janvier 2011)

Hello,

Non non rien à voir ! J'ai le même souci sur deux mac différent ! Je pense plutôt qu'il s'agit d'une interaction avec un logiciel...

Un des deux Mac est un MacBook Air clean de chez clean... A noter que sur mon iMac, la cession de Madame permet de se connecter sans problème au store.

C'est le genre de combine qui me fait penser à Microchiotte.. ;-)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Janvier 2011)

g.poc a dit:


> A noter que sur mon iMac, la cession de Madame permet de se connecter sans problème au store.


Tu as lu mon message #37 (qui ne t'était pas destiné non plus, mais qui correspond, lui) ?


----------



## g.poc (12 Janvier 2011)

Hello.

Où est-ce que se cache ce message #37 dis-moi ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Janvier 2011)

Ton dernier message est le #44, celui-ci le #45 : ça s'affiche en haut à droite du message

= le #37 est à la page précédente.


----------



## g.poc (12 Janvier 2011)

Oups, pardon, je ne suis pas vraiment un habitué du forum et je n'avais pas vu que les messages étaient numérotés !

Par contre, cela ne semble pas être la solution à mes petits soucis !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Janvier 2011)

Dommage.

Et merci de me l'avoir confirmé.


----------



## g.poc (12 Janvier 2011)

quelle daube, tu peux me croire !


----------



## lafaucie (14 Janvier 2011)

bonjour, meme probleme impossible d' ouvrir app store et difficulté à naviguer sur le site d'apple


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Janvier 2011)

Sur les Apple Discussions, deux nouvelles propositions en plus de la Combo 10.6.6 :

- changer son AppleID, comme je l'avais suggéré plus haut 

- se connecter à partir d'un nouveau Compte d'utilisateur


----------



## lafaucie (14 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sur les Apple Discussions, deux nouvelles propositions en plus de la Combo 10.6.6 :
> 
> - changer son AppleID, comme je l'avais suggéré plus haut
> 
> - se connecter à partir d'un nouveau Compte d'utilisateur



bonsoir, ça fonctionne en créant un nouveau compte.


----------



## g.poc (14 Janvier 2011)

Euh oui, mais aucune envie de créer un nouveau compte utilisateur en l'occurrence !


----------



## PatrickQuebec (15 Janvier 2011)

AU SECOUR !!!

Je n ai pas encore le fichier librairie mais il y a pire

Ce soir j ai mis a jour les fichiers dns
Puis j ai procède a la vérification du disque
Ensuite j ai fait faire les reperdrions des autorisations

J ai éteint l ordi et la les problèmes ont commence 

L ordi s allume
J ai la musique d' acceuil
L écran devient blanc mais le fond d' écran n arrive jamais 
J ai l impression qu il trouve pas le disque dur

Aider moi dites qu en appuyant deux ou trois touches du clavier tout va s arranger

Rappel j ai un mac book pro unibody ... Et je connais pas grand chose a mac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h38 ----------




Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas de /Library de g.poc mais de celle de PatrickQuebec.
> 
> ...



Ah j avais pas vu ton message 

Il suffit de mettre le DVD de sn ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h41 ----------

Heureusement que j ai l iPhone pour vous lire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2011)

Oui, mais là ça devient critique...

Bon, introduire le DVD de Snow Leopard et maintenir la touche C pour démarrer dessus.

[J'espère que vous avez vos sauvegardes dans un coin]

Après le choix de langue, ne lancez pas l'installation de suite mais allez dans la barre de menu > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque

Là, procédez à une vérification de votre disque interne. Si tout va bien, quittez l'utilitaire de disque et commencez l'installation.

Normalement, vous devriez retrouver vos donnez à la fin de la procédure d'installation. Vous n'aurez plus qu'à lancer la mise à jour de logiciel pour revenir à votre version d'OS X.

Notez bien : il faut remettre à jour OS X après l'installation avant de relancer les logiciels tels que Mail, iTunes, Safari, etc...


----------



## lafaucie (15 Janvier 2011)

g.poc a dit:


> Euh oui, mais aucune envie de créer un nouveau compte utilisateur en l'occurrence !



 bonjour, moi non plus, ça marchait bien avant,je vais attendre?


----------



## PatrickQuebec (15 Janvier 2011)

Comme je n ai pas pu redémarrer l ordi en utilisant C je l ai ramener a la boutique qui a installer le ssd car je suis convaincu que c est l origine du problème 

Des que j en sais plus je vous tient au courant pour le mac store

Je voulais aussi remercier Arnaut pour son dévouement merci


----------



## g.poc (16 Janvier 2011)

Encore une fois, il y a de toute évidence un bug qu'Apple finira bien par réparer !

Il est exclu que je perde trop de temps sur cette affaire et encore moins que je bidouille à fond (pour rien) au risque de faire planter mes ordis.

Quant à la création d'un nouveau compte utilisateur (AppleID), j'en ai déjà un et n'ai pas l'intention d'en posséder un 2e !

Je possède deux Macs dont un MacBook Air parfaitement clean et je ne vois pas donc pourquoi le problème viendrait de "moi" !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Janvier 2011)

g.poc a dit:


> Quant à la création d'un nouveau compte utilisateur (AppleID), j'en ai déjà un et n'ai pas l'intention d'en posséder un 2e !


Non, il ne s'agit pas de créer un nouvel AppleID (juste de vérifier l'ancien, et ses caractères accentués),

mais de créer un nouvel Utilisateur dans ton Mac (ou de tester dans un Compte pas encore relié à  ton AppleID).


----------



## lafaucie (16 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Non, il ne s'agit pas de créer un nouvel AppleID (juste de vérifier l'ancien, et ses caractères accentués),
> 
> mais de créer un nouvel Utilisateur dans ton Mac (ou de tester dans un Compte pas encore relié à  ton AppleID).



bonjour, pour moi ca marche en créant un nouvel utilisateur,mais ce n'est pas le top,j'ai appelé apple, apres plusieurs manipulations ca ne fonctionne pas avec mon compte, c'est à eux de résoudre le problème si ils veulent que l'on achète leurs applications !!!!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Janvier 2011)

lafaucie a dit:


> c'est à eux de résoudre le problème si ils veulent que l'on achète leurs applications !!!!!


À mon avis, ils vont le résoudre, au plus vite.


----------



## lafaucie (20 Janvier 2011)

bonsoir, ca ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi, et chez vous.?


----------



## lafaucie (21 Janvier 2011)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonsoir, ca ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi, et chez vous.?



personne pour essayer ???


----------



## PatrickQuebec (23 Janvier 2011)

Comme promis je vous tiens au courant.

Apres une semaine sans ordi, je l'ai recupere avec un sdd neuf ... et toujours le probleme

cependant j'ai quelques pistes

en creant une autre session, on a pu se connecter, sans probleme au mac store donc ce n'est pas (plus) un probleme de disque dur ou d'autorisation.

D'apres l'informaticien qui s'est pencher sur mon ordi, c'est un probleme d'incompatibilite avec un locigiel (il pense a onyx)

ma question, si j'achete un logiciel en utilisant l'autre session, quelle est la marche a suivre pour l'utiliser sur ma session a moi ?

je doute qu'un simple copier-coller du logiciel fasse l'affaire (j'aimerai acheter aperture3).


----------



## lafaucie (23 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> Comme promis je vous tiens au courant.
> 
> Apres une semaine sans ordi, je l'ai recupere avec un sdd neuf ... et toujours le probleme
> 
> ...


bonsoir,et merci de donner des nouvelles, tu as essayer en désinstallant onyx?


----------



## PatrickQuebec (23 Janvier 2011)

non car j'aimerai garder onyx et si j'arrive a "passer" les logiciels d'une session a une autre, ca m'ira en attedant une reponse d'apple

et toi, as tu essayer ?


----------



## lafaucie (24 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> non car j'aimerai garder onyx et si j'arrive a "passer" les logiciels d'une session a une autre, ca m'ira en attedant une reponse d'apple
> 
> et toi, as tu essayer ?



bonjour, j'ai supprimer onyx, meme résultat??


----------



## PatrickQuebec (24 Janvier 2011)

j ai rien compris

si tu as supprime onyx tu sais, si le resultat est le meme ou non


----------



## lafaucie (24 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> j ai rien compris
> 
> si tu as supprime onyx tu sais, si le resultat est le meme ou non



oui je l'ai supprimé mais app store ne fonctionne toujours pas, donc je l'ai réinstallé.


----------



## PatrickQuebec (24 Janvier 2011)

ah ok d'accord

donc c'est un autre logiciel


----------



## lafaucie (24 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> ah ok d'accord
> 
> donc c'est un autre logiciel



pas forcement , apres la maj j'ai réussi à en installer une, et je n'ai rien installé depuis?????


----------



## PatrickQuebec (24 Janvier 2011)

une ?

ca n'a rien avoir avec les logiciel installer depuis, le probleme peut tres bien venir avec un logiciel que tu as depuis toujours


----------



## lafaucie (24 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> une ?
> 
> ca n'a rien avoir avec les logiciel installer depuis, le probleme peut tres bien venir avec un logiciel que tu as depuis toujours



une oui, celle qui m'intéressait le plus, le téléphone qui permet de telephoner du mac sur les fixes.mais pourquoi veux tu que ça vienne d'un logiciel?


----------



## PatrickQuebec (24 Janvier 2011)

ben c'est ce que m'a dit l'informaticien 

car si on arrive a se connecte dans une autre session, ce n'est pas un probleme de materiel ni de snow leopard

... donc il reste les autres logiciels ... mais lequel

quelqu'un sait, si j,arriverai a une utilisait un logiciel dans ma session si je l'ai telecharge dans une autre session et si oui, comment faire ?


----------



## lafaucie (24 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> ben c'est ce que m'a dit l'informaticien
> 
> car si on arrive a se connecte dans une autre session, ce n'est pas un probleme de materiel ni de snow leopard
> 
> ...



beaucoup de personnes qui ont ce probleme sont comme moi chez sfr ? mais ça n'a plus l'air de passionner le forum ?


----------



## g.poc (24 Janvier 2011)

Je suis quasi certain que l'une de mes applications fait "merder" l'AppStore !

Encore une fois, je n'ai aucun souci pour accéder à l'AppStore via la cession de mon épouse...

Je l'ai déjà dit et le répète, on se croirait chez Microchiotte ! Enfin, comme également dit, cela finira bien par se régler !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Janvier 2011)

PatrickQuebec a dit:


> quelqu'un sait, si j,arriverai a une utilisait un logiciel dans ma session si je l'ai telecharge dans une autre session et si oui, comment faire ?


Logiquement, quand tu achètes une application sur le MAS à partir d'un compte admin, l'application s'installe dans ton dossier /Applications, et est disponible pour toutes les sessions,

et quand tu achètes à partir d'un compte non admin, l'application s'installe dans le dossier Applications de ce compte.


= regarde si ton autre session est admin, et fais un essai avec une application gratuite.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------




g.poc a dit:


> Encore une fois, je n'ai aucun souci pour accéder à l'AppStore via la cession de mon épouse...


Je n'ai rien vu passer de nouveau à propos du dépannage d'App Store,

alors tu peux peut-être tenter la recette habituelle quand une application plante dans une session et pas dans les autres 

= après avoir quitté Mail, tes navigateurs, App Store, et iTunes,
nettoyer les fichiers dans la Bibliothèque de ta session :
- Cookies > com.apple.appstore.plist
- Préférences > com.apple.appstore.plist et com.apple.storeagent.plist
- Caches > com.apple.storeagent 

et relancer App Store.  :hein:


----------



## Switcher (24 Janvier 2011)

J'ai réfléchi à un truc : vu que l'AppStore bloque et que c'est une appli sécurisée au réseau, j'ai pensé que le problème pouvait venir du Trousseau.

Résultat : il semblerait que la *réparation du Trousseau d'Accès (Keychain)* donne de bons résultats.
C'est ce que je viens de faire et à présent, le second admin *peut* surfer sur le Mac AppStore (et ça a réparé en passant un problème avec Safari qui empêchait ce même admin d'ouvrir les pages sécurisées - celle avec le cadenas).

Youpi. Première victoire.
&#8230; Mais toujours pas de _log_ accessible pour lui (pour mon propre compte, comme je l'ai déjà dit, tout est OK)&#8230; :hein:

Avec toujours ce message à propos du *Storeagent* _"Is it running ?"_ - bonne question mon gars, si tu le sais pas toi-même comment veux-tu que moi&#8230; ? 

En tout cas, cette réparation du Trousseau semble résoudre une partie (et une partie seulement) du problème.


----------



## lafaucie (24 Janvier 2011)

Switcher a dit:


> J'ai réfléchi à un truc : vu que l'AppStore bloque et que c'est une appli sécurisée au réseau, j'ai pensé que le problème pouvait venir du Trousseau.
> 
> Résultat : il semblerait que la *réparation du Trousseau d'Accès (Keychain)* donne de bons résultats.
> C'est ce que je viens de faire et à présent, le second admin *peut* surfer sur le Mac AppStore (et ça a réparé en passant un problème avec Safari qui empêchait ce même admin d'ouvrir les pages sécurisées - celle avec le cadenas).
> ...



bonsoir, comment on fait pour reparer le trousseau? merci.


----------



## lafaucie (25 Janvier 2011)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonsoir, comment on fait pour reparer le trousseau? merci.



bonjour, j'ai reparer le trousseau, aucun effet ??


----------



## PatrickQuebec (26 Janvier 2011)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Logiquement, quand tu achètes une application sur le MAS à partir d'un compte admin, l'application s'installe dans ton dossier /Applications, et est disponible pour toutes les sessions,
> 
> et quand tu achètes à partir d'un compte non admin, l'application s'installe dans le dossier Applications de ce compte.
> 
> ...



En effet, je peux avoir acces a tout mes applis quelques soit la session ouverte

donc c'est ch.. car il faut changer d'applis mais ca ne me ferme pas les portes du mac stor

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h59 ----------




lafaucie a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai reparer le trousseau, aucun effet ??



le trousseau on a essaye au magasin d'informatique, ca n,a rien change

apres on a peut etre pas tout essayer, dans le trousseau, je ne sais pas


----------



## Switcher (31 Janvier 2011)

lafaucie a dit:


> bonsoir, comment on fait pour reparer le trousseau? merci.



Pour les gens à qui ça servira (vu que visiblement, ça n'est pas la solution miracle)  :

=> allez dans Utilitaires / *Trousseau d'accès* et lancez cette application.
=> une fois dans l'application, lancez *SOS Trousseau* dans le menu "Trousseau d'accès".
=> choisissez le trousseau à vérifier / réparer.
_That's it !_


----------



## g.poc (31 Janvier 2011)

Je confirme, cela ne sert pas à grand chose ;-)


----------



## Switcher (7 Février 2011)

g.poc a dit:


> Je confirme, cela ne sert pas à grand chose ;-)



Plusieurs causes, plusieurs solutions peut-être


----------



## pla98 (22 Mars 2011)

Excellent ! Que vois-je ce matin en faisant "mise à jour de logiciels" ? Le passage à la version 10.6.7 de Mac OS X ! Je m'empresse de lire le contenu de cette MAJ et je vois que l'application Apple Store nécessite des corrections mineurs .... cool .... je me dis que cela va *enfin* résoudre le problème de la non connexion à MAS ...

Allons-y pour 502 Mo de mise à jour ...

Ben ... non !
Le problème persiste.
Apple devrait commencer à chiffrer le manque à gagner ... il y a quand même des utilisateurs honnêtes qui jusqu'alors achètent leurs licences logiciels ................


----------



## PatrickQuebec (22 Mars 2011)

ben moi, justment je viens deja de voir que j'avais plus l'icone dans le dock suite a la MAJ 

... et quand je la cherche dans les applis ... ben comme toi, ca fonctionne toujours pas

a moins qu'il faut faire une demarche


----------

